

Some scary guy tracks every vacation Notch takes. - jwwest
http://i53.tinypic.com/r73yps.png

======
Chocobean
It's interesting how entitled people feel from $10-15.

I'm just glad Toady (of Dwarf Fortress) doesn't have to deal with this kind of
behaviour.

~~~
Saavedro
Make a one time payment roughly equivalent to eating out once.

Feel like you own someone.

